# NU DDW-082 DVD-/+RW Drive ..



## marquita188 (Aug 6, 2004)

what do you think?  

the good and the bad??  

I just got it installed in my pc, it's ok!!!


----------



## Nephilim (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi,

They seem decent enough but need the latest firmware to live up to their full potentail 

Check NU Tech's website for the newest firmware revisions and installation instructions.


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have the same computer works well for projects and typing up things, but for video games it's not good I say change the graphic card in the computer because its not a good graphic card for playing video games, well all the newer video games trust me the graphics are crappy, but on the othe hand the hard drive normal 80 GB most computer have that now days. All im kinda fuzzy about is the graphic card on the computer the rest is fine


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

?! lets try not to hijack threads


----------

